# Wifes sex drive gone!!! Help



## techguru (Nov 14, 2011)

Hi all, im new to here, I need your help as i dont have anyone to turn to.

Me and my wife have been together for 10years and married for 1. Recently I have noticed that our sex life has gone from good to zero. I have approached my wife about this and she says she dont like the way she looks anymore (cause she has put on 3 lbs). I tell her all the time that she is beautiful and gorgeous and she always declines the compliments. Last week we nearly seperated due to he thinking she didnt want me anymore. She put the ultimatum on me saying, for sex you have to wait. Not normally a problem, but its been over 2 minths since we last had ANY sexual contact, I feel that she dont want to be with me anymore and she is onyl with me cause of our kids. I have said to her that I would leave if that is the reason to the point where is was saying goodbye to the kids in front of her and she broke down in tears, saying 'I cant let you do this to us' eventhough it was her that initiated the split.

I dont know how to deal with the lack of sex or the emotional torture I am being put through. I have had to take a week off work due to stress and lack of sleep. I love y wife to pieces and I dont want to lose her, but I feel that this has already started to happen.

Can someone please help me cause I think i am going mad.

Many thanks


----------



## mr.miketastic (Aug 5, 2010)

Get her off facebook and the internet. Seriously... Manning up is a good start. if she feels complacent, then you are too much of a nice guy. Stop doing the nice things.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

Did she specifically tell you what you have to wait for if you want sex? Is it the 3lbs?
Also, when she thought she didnt want you anymore, was this coming out of the blue, or is there more that your aware of?


A lot of women are insecure with body image. Its normal. 

A lot of women with body image issues are uncomfortable with intimate contact. Again, this is normal.


If 3lbs is enough to cause this change in her behaviour... well, it leads me to assume that there is more going on. 3lbs its a relatively easy task to take off. All you need to do is start going to the gym yourself. 

Speaking from my personal experience, Motivation is a lot like Marijuana in LTR's. You dont have to smoke it to get a contact high.


----------

